
Designing a New Look for Instagram, Inspired by the Community - jklp
https://medium.com/@ianspalter/designing-a-new-look-for-instagram-inspired-by-the-community-84530eb355e3#.mkvy4x8ch
======
twotavol
Design is getting so pretentious and haughty. The icon design evolution video,
the article littered with artistic buzzwords, all this song and dance for a
circle in a squircle over a gradient. And the Layout, Hyperloop and Boomerang
symbols are arguably even more useless and confusing than before.

